# Ungültiges Java-Archiv (jar) nach Programmentwicklung



## Lemmermen (8. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Seit ca 1 Jahr programmiere ich fleißig Java-Programme. Das funktioniert wunderbar. 
Jetzt wollte ich mich einmal mit der Entwicklung eines Programms fürs Handy widmen.   :###
(Mein Handy(MDA): T-Mobile Vario II  (Baugleich mit dem HTC TyTN) -- Darauf läuft ein "Intent Midlet Manager")
Ich habe dazu ein "Hello World"-Programm geschrieben. Dazu habe ich mir dieses Tutorial herangezogen. 
Nun kopiere ich die im "deployed"-Verzeichnis befindlichen Dateien auf den MDA. Beim starten fragt 
er zunächst, ob ich das MIDlet installieren möchte. Da klicke ich auf "Ja" und dann erscheint die Meldung:

*Fehler
Ungültiges Java-Archiv (jar)*    ???:L 

Inzwischen habe ich ca 5 Stunden das Netz durchsucht, um dem Fehler auf den Grund zu kommen. :autsch:
Dabei wird häufig auf die JAD-Datei verwiesen, die nicht zur JAR-Datei passe. 
Da die JAD-Datei jedoch von Eclipse erzeugt wird, müsste sie zur JAR-Datei passen. :meld:

Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das Problem lösen? :bahnhof:

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Lemmermen


----------



## Jockel (8. Feb 2007)

Lemmermen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da die JAD-Datei jedoch von Eclipse erzeugt wird, müsste sie zur JAR-Datei passen. :meld:


Hast du das auch überprüft? Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, das EclipseME  bei mir mal irgendwie Mist gebaut hat und man die JAD-Datei manuell anpassen musste.
Sonstige Gründe:
- Richtige MIDP / CLDC Version gesetzt, die auch vom Gerät unterstützt wird?
- Irgendwelche APIs eingebunden, die nicht sein sollten?
- Ggf. einen Obfuscator verwendet? Das kann auch manchmal nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## greifla (9. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem MDA Vario II.
Ich habe das Archiv direkt mit dem WTK 2.5 erzeugt und schon alle möglichen Settings ausprobiert.
Hast du schon eine Lösung des Problems gefunden?


----------



## greifla (9. Apr 2007)

Also, bei mir funktionierts jetzt. Ich habe im WTK unter Settings - Midlets einen Eintrag gemacht. Icon habe ich leer gelassen  und bei Class den richtigen Klassenamen eingetragen. Unter API-Selection hab ich JTWI mit CLDC1.0 ausgewählt.


----------



## mcmucho (24. Apr 2007)

hatte soeben das selbe problem.

Lösung:

nach dem package von eclipse musst du die jad öffnen (eclipse) und die MIDlet class eintragen (also die main), dann geht es!


----------

